# Who's going to IMATS Pasadena?



## Celly (Jun 6, 2009)

I will be attending both days and I was wondering who else will be there for sure, maybe we can all meet up. Also I live in Pasadena so I know the area maybe we can all go get something to eat after-wards. If not that's cool too lol.

I already have my schedule of class I want to sit in on.

Saturday
10 to 11  How to Get the job, make money and beyond
11:15 to 12:15 Digital Makeup demystified
11:30 to 12:30 Recreating icons in film
1:45 to 2:45 Avant Guard Makeup
3 to 4  Preparing for changes in the industry

Sunday
11:45 to 12:45 Fantasy Makeup
1 to 2 Ultimate Transformation
2 to 3 Runway Makeup
3:30 to 4:30 Keynote Speaker


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Jun 6, 2009)

I am!! I fly in Saturday and am going Sunday and have my schedule together too, I'm so excited


----------



## myzleelee (Jun 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Celly* 

 
_I will be attending both days and I was wondering who else will be there for sure, maybe we can all meet up. Also I live in Pasadena so I know the area maybe we can all go get something to eat after-wards. If not that's cool too lol.

I already have my schedule of class I want to sit in on.

Saturday
10 to 11 How to Get the job, make money and beyond
11:15 to 12:15 Digital Makeup demystified
11:30 to 12:30 Recreating icons in film
1:45 to 2:45 Avant Guard Makeup
3 to 4 Preparing for changes in the industry

Sunday
11:45 to 12:45 Fantasy Makeup
1 to 2 Ultimate Transformation
2 to 3 Runway Makeup
3:30 to 4:30 Keynote Speaker_

 


hello i am going to the imats. i plan on attending 3-4 of the same classes on saturday, but i will post a for sure schedule for sat & sun tomorrow. i talked my cousin into coming with me we will be driving from the bay area. thats cool u live in pasadena i was trying to find things to do so we wouldn't have to be stuck in the hotel room afterwords.


----------



## color_lover456 (Jun 7, 2009)

i would love to meet up! you are interested in a lot of the classes i am interested in, so i'll be sure to see you!

what time do you expect to get there in the morning? i want to be able to visit all the popular booths without getting clogged: makeup forever, occ, cinema secrets, graftobian etc.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 7, 2009)

we should meet up!! i don't think i have anyone to go with as of yet. -__-


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Jun 7, 2009)

The Sunday seminars I want to check out are the same as yours. What time is everyone going to be there? I want to be there early so I can get through MUFE fairly quickly and be able to check everything out before seminars start. Do they sell big bags if you need them like at the makeup show?


----------



## Celly (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok this sucks I have to work on Saturday there is no way I can get out of it. my manager is letting me come in late though so I will be there when the doors open on saturday until 12:30 I have to be at work at 1pm. Sunday I will be there all day as planned. If any of you want to meet up still send me a note and I will reply with my cell phone number. I am so excited to have someone to go with this year. Right across the street from IMATS is Paseo it haves a ton of resturants, bars, stores to shop at and a movie theater. so there will be plenty to do for you out of towners


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Jun 21, 2009)

Celly what time will you be there in the morning? I was thinking 8:30-9ish?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

i don't think i'm going anymore. i just stayed up all night hanging out in vegas and i'm so dead tired.


----------



## i_love_mac (Jun 21, 2009)

People who are going to Mac to try to get a Mac Pro Card will not get one if they don't have credentials. They said since this event is so open to the public they are asking for credentials now. BOOHOO


----------

